# Lease deal of the year, 750iAH - I'm also getting one. 5/7 series buyers MUST READ



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Many of the regular 'Festers on the ED forums will be familiar with the 2010 M3 Convertible lease deal of the year - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=499496&highlight=deal+of+the+year BMW were almost giving away their M3s - they may as well be giving away their ActiveHybrid 750's (750iAH for short) at this month's rates. *For a base 750iAH, zero down, max MSDs, no lease markup, $750 over ED invoice, 36 months, 10K/year, it comes out to be $598 per month. (Edit: It's even better for a 24 month lease, where it comes out to be about $560/month.)* For a car with $97,000 MSRP.

Here's what makes this a superb deal. $7,500 Eco Credit; $3,500 Build out Cash; $2,500 Mission to Drive credit. As far as I can tell, the $13,500 in credits are from BMW to dealer, will directly reduce the selling price, so should NOT be taxed as cap cost reductions. YMMV. There's also the $1,500 BMWCCA rebate to go against acquisition, dealer and registration fees.

Knock yourself out and load it up and you'll still be just around $650 a month. Want to stroke the ego - there's the 750iLAH long wheelbase version with rear comfort seats. There is one potential additional bonus - Ownership Loyalty Program. This expires 12/31/11. However, if it is extended, that's another 0.0003 reduction in MF, or about $40/month in payments - I'd be almost willing to bet that it'll be extended.

Why should anyone thinking of a 5 or 7 series be interested in this? Because this lease is cheaper per month than that for a 750i or even a 740i. In my estimation (quick and dirty calculations) the monthly lease on the 750iAH is not only less than that for a 550i and 535i, but is almost the same as a 528i. If you option a 528i to a similar level to a base 750iAH, you have a car that stickers at $58,925. Applying similar credits and OLP reduction, with the same markup, gives a monthly lease rate of $579. It's a tough choice, but would you rather drive a 2 liter 4 cylinder single turbo 528i, or a 4.4 liter V8 twin turbo 750iAH flagship for less than $1 per day? Plus the 750iAH with the electric motor only uses as much gas as 2 Toyota Priuses combined (or is that Prii?). Environmental bragging rights bonus!

OK, what's the downside? BMW is usually not know for their largess, and there is evidence of that here. These cars are expensive, and have not had much demand - hence the $13,500 in credits to balance sales reality. These credits probably won't burst sales (though this lease deal might). You cannot get a lot of desirable options on the 750iAH, like M-sport, active steering, anti-roll stabilization that is available on other 7's. This car is heavy, 200lbs more than a 750i, so it is likely the worst handling sedan BMW currently sells (but that's like saying you're the poorest billionaire in the world). 2013s will hit the lots next year some time, and they are LCIs, so your car will look a little dated pretty quickly. You need to act fast. From what I've been able to understand from research and other 'Festers (many thanks to you out there for sparking my interest), you need to lock your rate and place your order by year's end, and take delivery of the car by end of February to be eligible for all credits. And there have been rumors that allocations on the hybrid powertrain are limited. Finally ED in February is probably not everyone's cup of tea either.

Lastly you may want to choose a strong client advisor, and offer a little more profit. There is a bit of work here in my estimation, to guarantee you an allocation, ensure that you receive all 3 credits, and structure the deal in a way that minimizes taxes.

My wife's on board with this deal - the biggest problem is what to do with the M3?


----------



## fermat1313 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, it's a great deal. But replacing an M3 with a 750? *shrug*


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

You won't have a slightest problem finding an assume for the M3. I picked up an E93 M3 in January '11, and then jumped on the Z4 35is lease in the summer, to coincide with my summer vacation. A great way to put 2,500 miles over 3 weeks exploring central Europe.

M3 lease was transferred within couple of weeks after posting the offer. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

I looked at configuring one. Unless I am missing something, Sports or M-Sports packages, HUD and Active Criuse Control not available on this model.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Chuck W. said:


> I looked at configuring one. Unless I am missing something, Sports or M-Sports packages, HUD and Active Criuse Control not available on this model.


HUD is a part of the Driver Assistance Package, Active Cruise does not seem to be offered, according to bmwusa.com configurator.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

skier said:


> HUD is a part of the Driver Assistance Package,.


You're right. I stand corrected.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

I have my order in. Production scheduled for 1st week in January and ED January 20th. Have my ED purchase order in hand..and will be sending in shortly. Cheers.

Also, I've already recommended an excellent CA for this deal. If anyone else needs a name, please PM me.

For details of my deal see below link

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=584183


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Chuck W. said:


> I looked at configuring one. Unless I am missing something, Sports or M-Sports packages, HUD and Active Criuse Control not available on this model.


The terms "sport" "M" and "M-sport" have no business anywhere near a 7-series.:rofl:

But there is an "Anchor & Dingy Package" available


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

She's gotta beautiful price but she's too big for me Chris.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

dalekressin said:


> She's gotta beautiful *face* but she's too *fat* for me Chris.


Fixed


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

I would be all over this if my E90 lease was up... Good find Chris!!!!


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Also, see my below thread for more discussion on this deal

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=581577


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I 100% agree with all the posts above. However - Does anyone here have a car collection of 50 cars? Do you want one? If not, then you don't understand me.

My ideal car collection isn't an E30 M3, E36 M3, E46 M3, E90 M3, Competition M3, E93 M3, E92 M3... Rather it's Rolls Royce Phantom, Toyota Supra, Honda NSX, Mercedes W126, Tiger Tank... I enjoy different cars at different times. Sure, if all you do is drive the Nurburgring, just drive M3s. But I like to enjoy different cars on different roads in different situations, and I can honestly say, that 90% of the cars I have ridden or driven, I've found excel in some way, shape, or form - even if narrow. Perhaps Munich is the best city in Europe, but I also appreciate Paris, Brugge, Monaco, Bensheim etc. - for different reasons. I don't just go to Munich. So call me poor that I can't own a 50 car collection - but I'm doing it the other way, I'm going to own 50 different cars at different times, and enjoy them for what they were designed, and all the love that went into creating them.

My fondest car memory as an 8 year old was my dad's Benz 1978 W116 280SE - perhaps even our most memorable car to me. It had retractable rear seat belts, automatic rear antenna and electric windows - things that were quite uncommon at the time. From memory, that car was large, heavy, quiet, serene, and had presence. Not many folks had Benz's in those days. Now I have my own kids (4 and 6). My oldest son's friends marvel at the E93 as a convertible, and even more so at the top going up and down. I also love the M3, but my wife hates it, and the kids do prefer the size of the 750i, but don't mind the M3 - they certainly can't appreciate the performance. So it's interesting to me now to think which car will my son remember more fondly in future - the M3 or the 750i? I'd like to think he'd remember them both for different reasons.

So, as long as the 750iAH isn't crap (and I don't think it is - I've driven the F01 a few times separately), I'm going to take it for what it is, and enjoy it for what it was designed for. It's a lease - not marriage. If the M3 was such a good car, why wouldn't BMW just make M3 variations, sack half the workforce, and lower the prices through increased volume?


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> I 100% agree with all the posts above. However -


Very well said! Enjoy the car and let us know how you like it.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Chuck W. said:


> Unless I am missing something, Sports or M-Sports packages,


The car does come standard with Dynamic Damper and Dynamic Drive. BMW Sports pack usually includes better seats, performance alloys, better suspension, and plastic bits. I'm not into the plastic bits, but the better seats are standard, and you can option 20" alloys that are the same size as M-Sports (I did). I would have preferred to also get ARS, but probably not IAS (the roads here are very straight). What can I say, it's a car at a (very low) unbeatable price. If you want your cake and are don't mind paying for it, the Alpina B7 is also relatively cheap to lease now - but not absolutely cheap.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow - another provocative post by Chris - who I have to thank, at least in part, for the nice Le Mans blue M3 in my sig below, sitting out in my garage right now. He didn't pay for it, but sure was the catalyst in putting this car on my radar a little over a year ago, when it otherwise wouldn't have been there.

Just floated a 750iAH trial balloon with The Spousal Unit, since her Volvo S80T6 is next for replacement.... and got at least a glimmer of interest. But then, there's this whole "crappy economy" migraine that just won't go away. Might warrant some further hands-on research...

Thanks, brother Cheung... again.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Many of the regular 'Festers on the ED forums will be familiar with the 2010 M3 Convertible lease deal of the year - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=499496&highlight=deal+of+the+year BMW were almost giving away their M3s -


Don't forget my contribution regarding the Z435is deal: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=541401&highlight=lease+deal+of+the+year 

Chris, I love reading these posts. It's unfortunate the lack of transparancy nowadays with the monthly lease rates no longer being openly posted here, but I understand BMW's request...

Just curious, but could you please post the MF and res for 24/36; 10k? 
Thanks


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Most definitely. The Z4 deal was comparable to the current 750iAH deal. I didn't reference it, since I didn't get that car .

I agree that it used to be easier running down the lease rates list and eye balling the cars that looked like exceptional lease deals, then running the figures. We're now counting on folks to report their deals. At the end of the day, for those that are vigilant, and those that have good relationships with CAs, it won't matter.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

iwantone said:


> Residual 3yr/ 36k: 58%
> MF: 0.00195 + 0.0003 (ED) - 0.00049 (7 MSD) = 0.00176


iwantone,
Do you happen to have the residual for 24 months/12k? I take it the MF would be the same as you posted?

Nevermind, I found it from Jon: 24m-62%, 36-56% @ 15k miles


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Actually the 24 month lease is an even better deal - around $35-40/month cheaper, making the lease around $560/month vs $598/month.

The question in my mind is, what would you get after 2 years? If another 750i, how will the rates be at that time? A lot of unknowns, and the amount is not great, so probably best to think if you will be happy with the car for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> BTW, BMWCCA rebate is expiring 12/31/11, and it has NOT been extended (as of last week when I checked with BMWCCA - but they are hopeful).


Not extending the BMW CCA rebate would essentially put the BMW CCA out of business... :bawling:


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Got my production number for the 750iah today looks like I am good to go for February 23 pickup!!!!!! :roundel::bow:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Congratulations! Make sure you're not in 105 status, and are in 111 - order accepted. It seems like your order followed the same as mine, order received without a production date, then it was a confirmed one. It goes to show that the difficult is sometimes possible .

Please share color and options please.


----------



## RVD (Sep 28, 2006)

I got my date as well! I'm picking up on 2/27/2012!

Looks like all is well.

I'm actually trying to move my date to the end of March to reduce the probability of ice and snow on the ground but we'll see. Otherwise the end of Feb is cool!


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

My config is as follows


Alpine White
Black Nappa Leather
Fine line high gloss wood trim
Driver Assistance Package 
BMW Apps
Satellite Radio

Just emailed my CA to see what status I am in but I figured I am good since I was originally scheduled to pick up a 535xi and at first they didnt know if it can be changed but was informed today the change went through.


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

RVD whats your configuration colors?


----------



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why does production status number matter if I already have a delivery date? I'd hate to keep bothering him for an update.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

It only matters if there is a problem. And usually your CA will tell you if so - usually. Another way to check is use your production number on the BMW automated phone line, or with your account at www.bmwusa.com. Call me paranoid, but there have been one or two cases over the years where status 105 didn't turn into production as desired. You can google it.


----------



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Called the number "Production of your car is scheduled, no confirmed production date." It didn't give me a status number.... Im not taking delivery until 3/12 so that makes sense.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

You're good to go. It's only a problem if that call diverts to a customer rep.

The Welt is probably going to deliver more 750iAHs in 3 months than it has since production started.


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I am getting the same message as Valentino when I call the 800 number, does that mean I am in status 111 and good to go?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

guys please do me a favor...(those who I have a deal with) please send me a PM @ [email protected] I can't always get back to this site as quickly, thanks in advance.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Greg - are you going to get the BMW award for most Hybrid sales? I know they have the one for M's.


----------



## RVD (Sep 28, 2006)

my status is 111.

imperial blue
oyster / black

drivers assistance package
satellite radio

thanks for the heads up on the deal!


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Just found out my status is 111 as well


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

[email protected] BMW said:


> guys please do me a favor...(those who I have a deal with) please send me a PM @ [email protected] I can't always get back to this site as quickly, thanks in advance.


Is it possible to order one at this point?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

2012 Hybrid allocation is basically over.......... I'n trying to see if we get any more.. odd's are low.


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

The one i got for my ED came out of dealer allocation....


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

[email protected] BMW said:


> 2012 Hybrid allocation is basically over.......... I'n trying to see if we get any more.. odd's are low.


Greg - does that mean the 2013s are coming online with March production?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

extremeromance said:


> The one i got for my ED came out of dealer allocation....


Are you sure about that?  I just did a national locate on Hybrids and there are nineteen allocations (all sold, priority 1) on the Li and 33 i allocations (all sold, priority 1), so I'd be quite surprised if a dealer was willing to "donate" a punchable US delivery for an ED. I'm pretty sure BMW NA ED will soon run out of their allotment of Hybrids very soon given the popularity of this thread.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

iwantone said:


> How soon will this engine really make it to the AH? From my understanding, the added effort involved with coupling the new engine with electric motor will delay the new engine in the 750iAH more than just a couple of months and thus outside the lock in period.


What makes you think they're going to continue with the AH in 2013? Sales have been poor - most likely below expectations. They've already dropped the X6 ActiveHybrid. It's a guess on my part - weirder things have happened.

But when BMW prepares for the LCI models, they tend to throw money to varying degrees to all cars, not just 1 or 2 models in the series. Usually it's cash, rather than lease incentives - take this car and don't bring it back.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

rmorin49 said:


> I'm anxious to hear how it performs on the autobahn. Call me just before your lease is over, I may be a buyer.
> 
> Your color combo is exquisite.


Thanks...this is going to be a big experiment for me and I probably will not be the most qualified person to comment on this car. Why.....

- First luxury vehicle
- First BMW
- Never driven ANY 7
- Never driven on the autobahn
- Never seen the color

End of day, this is a quadruple+ upgrade on my current ride and I am sure to love it...:bigpimp:


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> What makes you think they're going to continue with the AH in 2013? Sales have been poor - most likely below expectations. They've already dropped the X6 ActiveHybrid.


I agree, good possibility of that happening....

Frankly, I can only afford the 7 because of the $7500 eco credit. For me a different 7 is out of question anyways....

I know you have a lot of experience with leasing BMW's. Whats the usual trend on rates/ residuals in Jan/ Feb?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

iwantone said:


> Whats the usual trend on rates/ residuals in Jan/ Feb?


Jan/Feb is usually best. Sometimes Mar/Apr is best (less likely). Usually Nov/Dec and Mar/Apr are very close, but both are usually within $10-$30 a month of Jan/Feb at worst.

HOWEVER, the mission to drive credit is a BIG incentive this year. BMW's usually not as aggressive. So all things being equal, I don't think you'll lose much, if at all using the Nov/Dec rates. It will only make a difference if BMW throws money at the 7 to move cars. I rate those chances about 35% Jan-Apr, with potential offset by worse lease rates. The big money should come in May-Sep, which will usually be cash purchase, and not lease incentives.


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol my first Bmw also (owned porsche/MB/audi)....As for driving on the Autobahn it's a little fun, and a little bit of work. I lived over there for a couple of years and drove the Autobahn sometimes daily.....driving at speeds of 220kh+ is pretty normal for the higher end cars....just make sure you follow the rules!...(i can help you with that if you need


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

jdefg2000 said:


> Lol my first Bmw also (owned porsche/MB/audi)....As for driving on the Autobahn it's a little fun, and a little bit of work. I lived over there for a couple of years and drove the Autobahn sometimes daily.....driving at speeds of 220kh+ is pretty normal for the higher end cars....just make sure you follow the rules!...(i can help you with that if you need


Well...i've driven Hondas, Jeeps and Hyundai's......lol....i wonder why I dont qualify for conquest cash...:rofl:

BTW, love the side look of the Li..


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

lol...nice upgrade then?!....the side view was a little tricky to do...had to save the rotated version i think in word, then over to Paint, then was able to save it as an actual picture that was uploadable......just got lucky with it...lol. Number 1 rule on the Autobahn, if there are speed restrictions (numbers in a red circle) follow them, and dont speed....when you the restrictions end ( a white circle with a white diagonal line through it)....then yeeeeeeeha!! ...everyone takes off! cops could care less at the point.....and always pass on the left....and always yield to someone behind you by moving to the right.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

jdefg2000 said:


> lol...nice upgrade then?!....the side view was a little tricky to do...had to save the rotated version i think in word, then over to Paint, then was able to save it as an actual picture that was uploadable......just got lucky with it...lol. Number 1 rule on the Autobahn, if there are speed restrictions (numbers in a red circle) follow them, and dont speed....when you the restrictions end ( a white circle with a white diagonal line through it)....then yeeeeeeeha!! ...everyone takes off! cops could care less at the point.....and always pass on the left....and always yield to someone behind you by moving to the right.


Thanks for the tips....and now i have the same signature


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

nice...that was quick!


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

So I guess there's no chance our cars will have the LED lights....rt? love the look on the F10..


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

iwantone said:


> So I guess there's no chance our cars will have the LED lights....rt? love the look on the F10..


getone 

Let me know if u want to trade


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

So what is the scoop on production now? No more allocations, or what? Trying to convince someone in my family to jump on this...


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

iwantone said:


> Well...i've driven Hondas, Jeeps and Hyundai's......lol....i wonder why I dont qualify for conquest cash...:rofl:
> 
> BTW, love the side look of the Li..


Congratulations on the car!

Is conquest cash only available if you currently have a Mercedes or Lexus? Sorry if that's dumb question. 

Mikla


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Mikla said:


> Congratulations on the car!
> 
> Is conquest cash only available if you currently have a Mercedes or Lexus? Sorry if that's dumb question.
> 
> Mikla


you obviously need to drive a competitors car...


----------



## KingpenM3 (Dec 27, 2011)

chrischeung said:


> Many of the regular 'Festers on the ED forums will be familiar with the 2010 M3 Convertible lease deal of the year - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=499496&highlight=deal+of+the+year BMW were almost giving away their M3s - they may as well be giving away their ActiveHybrid 750's (750iAH for short) at this month's rates. *For a base 750iAH, zero down, max MSDs, no lease markup, $750 over ED invoice, 36 months, 10K/year, it comes out to be $598 per month. (Edit: It's even better for a 24 month lease, where it comes out to be about $560/month.)* For a car with $97,000 MSRP.
> 
> Here's what makes this a superb deal. $7,500 Eco Credit; $3,500 Build out Cash; $2,500 Mission to Drive credit. As far as I can tell, the $13,500 in credits are from BMW to dealer, will directly reduce the selling price, so should NOT be taxed as cap cost reductions. YMMV. There's also the $1,500 BMWCCA rebate to go against acquisition, dealer and registration fees.


Can someone tell me the differences between this deal including the ED versus picking up one on the lot? As best I can tell, the incentives are the same, but are the negotiating prices any different? I'm looking to do a similar deal with a 2011 that the dealer has located at another dealership. Should the numbers be close? Thanks.


----------



## KingpenM3 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Difference between "bmwusa.com" lease deal and this one.*

Can someone also tell me the difference between this great deal on this car versus what is offered on the website? On the website they list the lease deal on this car right now as around $850/month with $4000 down. So how do you get from that point to nothing down $650/month? Is it mainly negotiating the purchase price down? Thanks.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

KingpenM3 said:


> Can someone also tell me the difference between this great deal on this car versus what is offered on the website? On the website they list the lease deal on this car right now as around $850/month with $4000 down. So how do you get from that point to nothing down $650/month? Is it mainly negotiating the purchase price down? Thanks.


European Delivery discount of approx. 7% is the main difference


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris, thanks again for posting about this deal. I pointed this out to a close family member who took advantage of it and just the other day he got his production number for an early March pickup.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad you could take advantage. Were there any problems with allocations?


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

Greg got me in on one of these late in the game as well. Not sure if there were problems but he made it happen. Late March delivery. 

Now to figure out what color to get. I'm seeking a sporty, aggressive look but will be more difficult with M-sport not available. Shadowline trim and upgrade wheels are a given.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

TXPearl said:


> Greg got me in on one of these late in the game as well. Not sure if there were problems but he made it happen. Late March delivery.
> 
> Now to figure out what color to get. I'm seeking a sporty, aggressive look but will be more difficult with M-sport not available. Shadowline trim and upgrade wheels are a given.


Greg is the right CA to "make things happen"...congrats

My cars have always been Black and I needed a change. Considered Dark Graphite and Mineral white. I found that the DG II does not look as good as the original DG. Mineral white looks good as it is a unique pearly color, but isnt as sporty.

Space Gray is also good, but I feel it looks sporty with the M-Sport only. I picked DSB as I found it to be sportier than IB.

Some links with a DSB 7

http://www.bmwofbeverlyhills.com/new/BMW/2012-BMW-750Li-307be3140a0a0064011650df3848902b.htm

http://www.7post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=305906

Hope this helps decide. All the best.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I'm leaning towards Ti Silver. Not as unique but less maintenance and hides the chrome trim bits better.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> Glad you could take advantage. Were there any problems with allocations?


It took a couple of weeks but it all worked out. Production number just came through a couple of days ago.


----------



## andy9394 (Mar 3, 2010)

iwantone said:


> Greg is the right CA to "make things happen"...congrats


+1, Greg is very helpful, strongly recommended.

I jumped on this 750 deal late in the game as well, Greg put everything together and made it happened. Few emails and I've got the car I want...

If anyone are shopping for a BMW, Greg is the man! :thumbup:

Also thanks to Chris for posting such a great deal - :thumbup:


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, looks like the parties over with this deal


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Can you elaborate? What are you hearing?


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Well it seems like the 3500 option credit is gone, 2500 MTD is gone so I'd say the payment will be higher now, the lease payment advertised on the BMW website now is much higher also


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry folks - it looks like the party's out of invitations. Anyone who is locked for Nov/Dec should be fine.

Regarding Jan numbers: Bottom line, for my car, excluding taxes, the difference per month is just shy of $270 per month on a 36 month lease. So the same car, locked with Dec rates, incentives and OLP, compared to one locked in Jan, leases for *48% more* per month in my case.


----------



## obi.wan (Feb 14, 2007)

Chris
I must give you a big :thumbup: for this. I thought the M3 was a one off but finding this was unreal

you are = to the mileage runs on flyer talk !


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Yes, this is definitely a "passion" for me.

For thoses folks who are taking advantage of this, you may want to do the 36 month lease over the 24 month, even though it is financially better initially to probably do the 24. There isn't much in it. The thing is, the 36 month will allow you the option to drive the BMW flagship for longer, and most probably not for a better monthly payment. What else would you get? And if you ever get tired of it, I doubt you will have any trouble selling the lease, perhaps for a little extra in the pocket as well.


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm doing a 36 month lease on it, I wanna try to hold on to the flagship BMW as long as I can, might even extend my lease for a few months when I order another car, because honestly this is probably going to be the only time I buy a 7 since I doubt I'll be able to get one at this payment again


----------



## carman26 (Oct 4, 2007)

Greg Poland has just gotta be one of the best CAs in the country. When everyone else heard that allocations were over and not to be had, Greg emails me and says 'I'm going to put your name on one, send it in, and see what happens.'

Now, it was a bit of a gut-wrenching ordeal 'cause it took a good 3 weeks but he called me late at night just before the new year to say I had gotten a confirmed production date.

Greg is 'on the ball', tenacious, customer service-oriented (understatement), and focused.

If you need an ED at a great deal and want awesome customer service to boot, Greg Poland's your man! (sounds like a campaign ad, huh?).

Thanks, Greg!


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

So you are saying that if I had a production order in the system, it probably went through? I should probably check on that. The build sheet had everything and my name etc, but didn't have much for status or production number.


----------



## BlackBerryCubed (Dec 5, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Glad you could take advantage.


Chris, really appreciate you putting out these great ED deals.

I wish you would do this kind of a write up for MB s550 or CLS 550 if you happen to run into a super deal on them with ED off course


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

My 750 hybrid is in transit !!! ETA to Port of Oxnard 2/21/2012............ can't wait, just drove a 2011 demo 750liH we had......... torque curve is amazing!!! Whoever got in on this deal by 1/3/2012 has a once in a lifetime deal!!.. congrats to all who were ablt to snag a car.


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

Greg, you of all of us truly deserve this deal and this car Greg! I am excited to hear of your impressions on this car! Enjoy!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

[email protected] BMW said:


> My 750 hybrid is in transit !!! ETA to Port of Oxnard 2/21/2012............ can't wait, just drove a 2011 demo 750liH we had......... torque curve is amazing!!! Whoever got in on this deal by 1/3/2012 has a once in a lifetime deal!!.. congrats to all who were ablt to snag a car.


Darn - every time I read an update post on this, I get itchy for my own car . My car's now complete.


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah the power curve on this car is insane. Loved the test drive I had with a 2011.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Just took delivery of my 750hybrid yesteday.. all I can say is "wow" the power is unbelieveable!! and like I WANT ONE..... my car also came with the VENTILATED SEATS... plus I also got the REAR SUNSHADE  this was a glitch in system, I really lucked out, great car, great performance, free options..........! my payment PRICELESS


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Just took delivery of my 750hybrid yesteday.. all I can say is "wow" the power is unbelieveable!! and like I WANT ONE..... my car also came with the VENTILATED SEATS... plus I also got the REAR SUNSHADE  this was a glitch in system, I really lucked out, great car, great performance, free options..........! my payment PRICELESS


Congratulations Greg. You deserve it.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Just took delivery of my 750hybrid yesteday.. all I can say is "wow" the power is unbelieveable!! and like I WANT ONE..... my car also came with the VENTILATED SEATS... plus I also got the REAR SUNSHADE  this was a glitch in system, I really lucked out, great car, great performance, free options..........! my payment PRICELESS


Congratulations! Plus you got a 7er sale in the Q1 time frame


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats on the car! They are fast


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Just took delivery of my 750hybrid yesteday.. all I can say is "wow" the power is unbelieveable!! and like I WANT ONE..... my car also came with the VENTILATED SEATS... plus I also got the REAR SUNSHADE  this was a glitch in system, I really lucked out, great car, great performance, free options..........! my payment PRICELESS


No one deserves it more than you Greg! SO what colors/options did you get?

Dare to share that lovely payment $ with us nosy festers?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

MY RIDE: TITANIUM SILVER, BLACK NAPPA, SAT RADIO, REAR ENTERTAINMENT.................. $0 drive off... like FREE $ and LET'S JUST SAY.... I don't wanna make you guys all jealous  but my payment is based on $20,050 BELOW INVOICE for 24m 10k......hmmm ... I bet you guys are breaking out those spreadsheets... put it this way an Acura TL...... would be around the same price!!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

FYI... you hybrid guys will appreciate this... due to this thread, I have a total of 18 Hybrids being sold to different clients from CA, FL, TX, NJ, and many other states. Consider yourselfs blessed with this deal  I have had 10+ requestes for ths car post 1/3/2012 so no one can get this deal, the payments are really HIGH now...!! ... this was a freak situation that no one anticipated blowing up like it did....... This is like the BMW lottery.....and we won!


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

[email protected] BMW said:


> FYI... you hybrid guys will appreciate this... due to this thread, I have a total of 18 Hybrids being sold to different clients from CA, FL, TX, NJ, and many other states. Consider yourselfs blessed with this deal  I have had 10+ requestes for ths car post 1/3/2012 so no one can get this deal, the payments are really HIGH now...!! ... this was a freak situation that no one anticipated blowing up like it did....... This is like the BMW lottery.....and we won!


Congratulations to all of us..

And to you Greg for the 18. Don't know if that counts, but it means you brought in revenue of ~$1.8m for BMW NA and your dealership. Cheers.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats to all of us! To Greg even though you didnt line up my car, you still helped me with some questions, and you helped so many people here, great work on your end!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

+1 on that. I need to thank Greg for working through the complications of the OLP program lock that was confusing.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I also recall don't seeing a Silver ActiveHybrid. I think silver is still the most common BMW color. Not sure what that says...


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Some of us like silver!


----------



## skris (Mar 8, 2009)

chrischeung said:


> +1 on that. I need to thank Greg for working through the complications of the OLP program lock that was confusing.


+1

Will, Greg and Jon helped me a lot in the process.


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Greg Congratulations on your new car. Very nice indeed.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

ok.... I just did like a 40 mile drive at 73.4 MPH average......... the car got 24.3 MPG!!! not bad for 455HP!!!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

If you don't want to read the manual, here is an overview of the car -


----------



## neilsarkar (Jan 21, 2012)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Just took delivery of my 750hybrid yesteday.. all I can say is "wow" the power is unbelieveable!! and like I WANT ONE..... my car also came with the VENTILATED SEATS... plus I also got the REAR SUNSHADE  this was a glitch in system, I really lucked out, great car, great performance, free options..........! my payment PRICELESS


Congratulations, Greg! Hope you are enjoying your 7er


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn it! I always see these threads too late .


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

OK....The sport+ mode is crazy..... you can easily light up the rear tires, this thing has crazy torque........!! the engine shut off takes some time to get used to.... I am adapting


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> the engine shut off takes some time to get used to.... I am adapting


I've seen several people post this, and I admit it has me a bit concerned. I talked my father-in-law into getting a 750Li AH and he is not the most understanding man 

I sold him on the car by telling him that he's really not going to tell the difference between this car and his current 2009 750Li, apart from getting more mileage on a tank and having an even more powerful engine than he's used to.

When I first saw pics of the trunk I got a bit nervous and haven't shared those with him. Now I'm cringing that the first time he drives it he'll flip out over the engine shut off.

You'd think that saving $850 a month (no kidding, that is how much cheaper this car is than his current lease) would cause one to overlook a few minor things, but that isn't always the case with him. 

Ah well....

-David


----------



## jdefg2000 (Nov 28, 2011)

the start stop thing does take some getting used to no question. But the AH7 is not the only car now to be automatically installed with these. Either way, throw the shifter to the left in sport to turn it off, or adapt to it. At a stop going straight isnt an issue just pause for a sec. Turning left through traffic is the only "challenge". My suggestion is wiggle the steering wheel a bit to turn the engine on, or just time the pause between brake and gas.....(or sport shift mode of course)


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

OK - took delivery this morning. 12 hour rule compliance now. More pics and report later.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

And I asked how many 750 AHs delivered this year - I'm number 23.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> And I asked how many 750 AHs delivered this year - I'm number 23.


Congratulations. Nice ride...

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer App


----------



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Leaving tomorrow for Munich. Take delivery Monday morning; will upload pics that afternoon. Thanks again to all those on the board for the great advice. Huge thanks to Greg Poland, iwantone, and chrischeung for highlighting this deal.


----------



## andy9394 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just signed the paper today, picking up my 7 on 3/17. Greg is nice enough to let me test drove his 750AH. Car is amazing, very powerful and it's comfortable!! Again, Thx Greg.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a 2012 hybrid for sale............ if you guys know anyone who wants one here's the info.


127L 750i Hyb USD 97,000.00 
Color A52 Space Gray Metallic N/C 
Upholstery NACX Oyster and Black Nappa Leather N/C 
Options ZDA Driver Assistance Package 3,500.00 
5AC Automatic high beams N/C 
5AD Lane Departure Warning N/C 
5AG Active Blind Spot Detection N/C 
5DL Side and Top View Cameras N/C 
610 Head-up Display N/C 
ZLS Luxury Seating Package 2,000.00 
415 Power rear sunshade N/C 
416 Power rear and side window shades N/C 
453 Front ventilated seats N/C 
455 Active front seats N/C 
1CA CO2 relevant vehicles N/C 
2BX 20" Light Alloy wheels style 253 with performan... 1,300.00 
358 Infrared windshield N/C 
4CA Ash Grain Wood trim N/C 
655 Satellite radio with 1 year subscription 350.00 
6NF Smartphone Integration N/C 
6NR BMW Apps 250.00 
6VA CIC contribution N/C 
760 Shadowline exterior trim 350.00 
925 Shipping package N/C 
Net Total 104,750.00 
Destination Charge 895.00 
Total Suggested Price 105,645.00


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

*2012 750 hybrid available*

sorry for repeat email


----------



## MELLOWYELLOW06 (Mar 23, 2012)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
What a missed opportunity!
I would have been all over this.


----------



## MELLOWYELLOW06 (Mar 23, 2012)

Any more deals like this anywhere?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

car is still here is anyone wants it.. the next Hybrid 7 will be a 6 cylinder :-(


----------

